# Late DBA/EBA R35 Wanted



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Sold my Stage4.25 CBA and after something newer although prices/the market is fairly high at present so in no major rush but would like something firmed up before next summer.


2014-2017 model years.
All colours but preferably white or red.
All specs but preferably Recaro edition.
Sub 30k miles.
Modications, preferably capping around stage4.25 again.

Please pm to discuss budget if you have something that fits the bill.

Thanks


----------

